# need help with c02 tank setup  ect.



## leelow (Apr 25, 2007)

i would like to set up a co2 tank system, could somebody guide me through the products needed, (good brands and model #s) Im a c02 virgin so please tell me what is needed and the costs assosiated. I will be using it in a flower room that is 4x4x7, with passive intake.


----------



## hgih (Apr 25, 2007)

with co2 you need a sealed room no in or out vents or your gonna be filling that tank once a week


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Apr 27, 2007)

you can take any size bottel fill it with water about half way then add 1/5 yest and 1/5 sugar or whatever u can get both for under $3 wallmart poke a hole in the top of the cap that screws on hold your finger over the cap shake well make a funnel out of anyhting make it cone shaped with the small end poking down the hole of the cap, put it behind your fans blowing at your plants or at the base of the plants so the co2 goes upwart because it is lighter than air


----------



## DLA (Apr 29, 2007)

leelow said:
			
		

> i would like to set up a co2 tank system, could somebody guide me through the products needed, (good brands and model #s) Im a c02 virgin so please tell me what is needed and the costs assosiated. I will be using it in a flower room that is 4x4x7, with passive intake.


 
Co2 Tank, once you purchase one then you only pay for refills.
Regulator(monitors the actual amount of Co2 being released into the room).
Solenoid (An electrical device that opens the regulator to release the Co2).
Timer, controller or something to regulate your dispersal rate to reach your optimum ppm.

I don't think brands are really an issue with regulators or solenoids.  Other may feel different, I think I see so many types it's ridiculous.

As far as room ventilation, there is no problem with an intake vent running during your Co2 dosing.  Just don't exhaust your room during that time.  Target temps are 75 to 85 degrees with 83 being the most common for Co2 injection.

ppm targets should be in the range of 1200 to 1600 ppm much higher and your not helping any lower and the same holds true.

As always important to have your flower room completely dark as in black when lights out.

A cost for a Co2 setup is about $200-$350 depending on where you purchase.  Internet is not good because of the weight in shipping and if they say free shipping then the price is to high.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 29, 2007)

*Carbon Dioxide (CO2)*: Marijuana plants use CO2 when the light is on...

http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mjgrow10b.htm#carbon-dioxide

Keeping a grow room within proper temperatures during the induction of CO2 is the difficult part that makes it less popular.

Having the CO2 timer on a one hour cycle and then dumping the room with fresh, cool air is one way that can be used.

Putting a free standing air conditioner in the room to keep temps down during the CO2 adding cycle is another.


----------



## moneyman (May 22, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> *Carbon Dioxide (CO2)*: Marijuana plants use CO2 when the light is on...
> 
> http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mjgrow10b.htm#carbon-dioxide
> 
> ...


 





thats my problem stoney, keeping the temp down while introducing the co2. Cause the fans will blow it away.
I am using yeast also with a plastic hose running from a milk carton, through my plants. the hose has holes drilled along the length of the tube so that i can direct where I want the gas. But I could have swore that co2 is heavier than air.


----------



## hgih (May 22, 2007)

with co2 you want high temps for it to be effective and with yeast it isnt gonig to be effective


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 23, 2007)

hgih said:
			
		

> with co2 you want high temps for it to be effective and with yeast it isnt gonig to be effective


 
Why do you say this? The plants will absorb CO2 at 75F and they haven't a clue how the CO2 was created; they'll use any CO2 that gets near them.

I'm curious to know where you found that incorrect information.


----------



## moneyman (May 23, 2007)

Why wont the yeast be effective? If it is the amount the yeast make more than you think. at a constan rate. I'm curious as to what is the yeast doing that a co2 tank is not or vise versa. Thanx in advance.


----------



## hgih (May 24, 2007)

i get my info from other growers and forums heres a excerpt from og 
"Daytime conditions should be 70-80 degrees without co2, 80-90 degrees with co2 until the last two weeks when daytime temps should be kept between 70-80 and co2 can be reduced to adjust for the lower metabolism. Night temperatures should be kept above 60 degrees to prevent stress. It is preferrable during flowering to have a night temperature drop of 10-20 degrees to stimulate flowering hormones and reduce stem elongation."

"The warmer a room is, the more nutes/water a plant can uptake - and with elevated levels of CO2, you fuel the process even more. If any of the major environmental/nute/setup factors are not balanced, you won't notice much of an increase in yield if you see any at all. To make it more difficult, you need to maintain ALL of the factors at the right balance the entire grow as well...if you give them CO2 enrichment and don't maintain the levels you'll just be pissing in the wind. This is why so many people don't understand that it really is something you do AFTER your room is dialed in...trying to use Co2 before you know the quirks of your room is just gonna make it more difficult to figure out what part of the equation is out of balance."
where do you get your info stony? it seems to me that the majority of the people i ask about co2 and things like water temps and root rot have the same info i have gotten
and moneyman i dont think its making co2 at a constant rate how would you know if constant rate with out a meter? if it was why would people be spending 1000+ on expensive co2 setups? for co2 to be effective you have to have it set to a constant rate cause it takes a while for the plant to adjust to elevated co2 levels


----------



## hgih (May 24, 2007)

http://www.maximumyield.com/article211.htm
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=56705&highlight=co2+temps

go on ic or an forums search for co2 and room temps see that the rest of the world is using high temps and seeing amazing growth


----------



## hgih (May 24, 2007)

here is an article by Ed Rosenthal.

TEMPERATURE
...Proper temperature is one highly variable factor. Most books state optimum grow temperature to be 70-80 degrees, but many list extenuating circumstances that allow temperatures to go higher. Assuming genetics is not a factor, plants seem to be able to absorb more light at higher temps, perhaps up to 90 degrees. High light and CO2 levels could make this go as high as 95 degrees for increased growth speed.* An optimum of 95 degrees is new data that assumes very-high light, CO2 enrichment of 1500 ppm and good regular venting to keep humidity down.


----------



## moneyman (May 28, 2007)

I don't know about the other stuff you may be right you may be wrong. I think stoney was just throwing a temp out there. I could be wrong about that too. I don't know to much that&#8217;s why I'm here. But how do you know that your plants are producing oxygen with out a oxygen meter. Why do people spent $100's on a grow box when you can get a Rubbermaid storage container from Wal-Mart. I don&#8217;t have the answer but it&#8217;s done.


----------



## Kupunakane (May 29, 2007)

Sorry Guys, I sure don't want to step on anyone's toes, but here is the skinny of what is in the air, and what we and the plants breathe.

*Nitrogen* (78%)
*Oxygen* (21%)
*Argon* (0.94%)
*Carbon dioxide* (0.04%)
   and c02 is heavier than air so it does settle out. Needs to be circuilated
by a fan to be of best use. 

PLEASE be thinking with a clear head when, and if you utilize c02 as it can be as deadly as carbon monoxide, easy to fill a room, pass out and die. Some mistakes don't go GGrrrrrr  first, they just reach out and chomp your butt.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## hgih (May 29, 2007)

i know plants make oxygen because people have spent millions+ researching plants if plants didnt make oxygen we would all die and have you grown out of a rubbermaid container? its such a pain in the *** always having to make sure everything works and it probaly wont last more then 2 grows without warping of falling apart some how


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 29, 2007)

question i have is.... i have a soda fountain in my house..and it uses co2 for the pressure to make the pumps move..and it shoots it out.. would it be worth it to shoot it into my room.. it has in and out..and it would be at random times..and never too much...


----------



## moneyman (May 30, 2007)

hgih said:
			
		

> i know plants make oxygen because people have spent millions+ researching plants if plants didnt make oxygen we would all die and have you grown out of a rubbermaid container? its such a pain in the *** always having to make sure everything works and it probaly wont last more then 2 grows without warping of falling apart some how


thanks,
 you just made my point. 
The same way you know this is how I know that the yeast is makeing co2.(i know plants make oxygen because people have spent millions+ researching plants ) Ok so dont use rubbermaid use a deferent brand. My point is you can bulid one cheaper than you can buy one at retail, but people still buy them.


----------



## hgih (May 31, 2007)

i never said it didnt make any co2 i said it wouldent be worth the effort your gonna tell me your home made yeast will make enough co2 to raise your ppms to a point where it would make a diffrence? why would people buy co2 tanks and burners? it takes my 4 light burner almost a full minute to fill my 6x8 room to 1500ppm


----------



## moneyman (May 31, 2007)

I'm not trying to fill a whole room. My plants need the co2, not the table, shelf, door, lights, chairs and everything else in the room. Exercise your mind don&#8217;t just look at this forum and think this will give you everything you need. Study other subjects and that will spark different ideas, to help you with this. (for example Studying auto mechanics-- It sparked an idea for me to help bring down the temp in my room without the use of fans so I do not need to fill a whole room up with co2--- build  a radiator to carry hot air out with the use of water.)(I know you are thinking why go through the trouble -I am not building an actual radiator, just using the same principle --not a lot of trouble) as for the yeast/co2. I have a small tube running through and between my babies, with small holes drilled along the length of the tube. Now as the  co2 is being released from the bottle(milk carton, wine bottle) it is being delivered straight to my girls via plastic tubing. So I do not have to fill a 20x20x40x80x100x10 room ; ) as long as I use my fans as less as possible they will get co2. And true they may not get 20,000 ppm but I am not spending 3,000 for a set up. You weigh your options if it is worth it go for it. My small operation is not worth that type of money.


Studies have been done that suggest that talking to your plants promote growth. The reason it helps with growth because as you talk you are releasing co2 that the plant uses. So if my stinking breath can help my babies I&#8217;m sure my yeast will be a lot better. 

&#8220;Exercise the mind not just the body&#8221; by moneyman- I think?


----------



## hgih (Jun 1, 2007)

how will co2 hit your plants without using fans? co2 is heavier then air and settles also i was a mechanic for about 5 years of my life


----------



## hgih (Jun 1, 2007)

how come no replies stony?
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=59905


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 7, 2007)

So i have a question. if you have a good vent intake and exhaust, and you ran it enough to always have fresh new air in the room, would it just be a waist to get a co2 setup?


----------



## DLA (Jun 7, 2007)

Rocker420 said:
			
		

> So i have a question. if you have a good vent intake and exhaust, and you ran it enough to always have fresh new air in the room, would it just be a waist to get a co2 setup?


 
No it won't be a waste if done correctly ever.  But if a system is set up as you discribe then you'll have good results too just never as with Co2 enrichment.  

It's like tricking out a car...the stock car is fine and does it's job...add a little nitrous and boom.  But you don't need the nitrous to get to Florida they'll both do that.


----------

